# West Australian Sheoak



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Many of you make mention of this beautiful timber often seen on the Aussie web sites. I found this snippet on the web. Harry

DESCRIPTION: Color range is golden orange to red-orange to nearly burgundy. Not as heavy and hard as oak (the English settlers declared it weaker than English oak but similar so "She-oak"). Used in furniture and flooring (and in the past, beer barrels). Sheoak grows primarily in a small area on the south coast of Southwest Western Australia. Trees with a "lace" appearance are very rare- about 1 in 100 trees. Bird's eye lace is extremely rare- less than 25 small pieces came to the US in the last three years.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Harry thanks for the info on that timber. I like learning about different woods like this. The french have a oak they use as well. I don't know that I have ever seen it but I know that the wineries in northern Ca. pay as much as $800. for a french oak wine barrel. Most of the big wineries only use them for a couple of barrel fulls of wine and then they sell them to smaller wineries for about $400. or so. The Sheoak you posted sure was beautiful! 

Corey


----------

